# How do you prepare Quinoa?



## licia (Mar 27, 2009)

In an effort to have some carbs and not overdo it, I'm looking for ways to prepare quinoa (more protein and a bit fewer carbs). Do you have a favorite recipe or method?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 27, 2009)

I cook and use it like long grained white rice. I guess the only thing I haven't tried to replace it for rice is "fried rice".


----------



## Lizannd (Mar 27, 2009)

*If I am going to cook it covered then I use less water*

than the package instructions call for.  On the brand I buy it doesn't say to cover and simmer, just simmer.  I made the mistake of covering it, like I do with rice, and it came out mushy. Now if I am cooking it plain I use the amount of liquid called for on the package and I don't cover it.


----------



## vyapti (Mar 27, 2009)

I usually cover it, but I don't use as much water.  When it is over cooked it turns into teddy bear stuffing, but you can control that by boiling rapidly, if necessary.

One of my favorite taco fillings is to cook a cup of quinoa with a cup of water and 1/2 cup of salsa.

Here's another quinoa recipe.  It's good hot but even better cold.

Quinoa and Lentil Pilaf


----------



## B'sgirl (Mar 27, 2009)

I cook it just like I would cook rice. I even use my rice cooker for it. Make sure and rinse it before cooking or else it will have a bitter edge to it. I like cooking it in broth for extra flavor. You can add tomatoes, hot peppers, salt, pepper, onion, cilantro and lime for a nice Spanish rice (make sure and use the tips in the comments of this link). 

I add a little cilantro and lime juice to it when I make burritos. 

I like Michael's fried rice idea. I might try that this week.


----------



## JoZee (Apr 5, 2009)

I have made different things with Quinoa, but I prefer it as many state, just to cook it like rice.  Cleaning it can be time consuming, so I take my hand blender cup and put the required amount of Quinoa into it with some water and turn it on low, let it go round for a minute or so and it's amazing how much of the soapy coating comes off.  I found doing this also cuts down the cooking time a little as well.


----------



## Peruvencol (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi, 
I just joined and saw your post.    Hope you have been enjoying your quinoa-
There are so many uses for it and here are a couple more- You can mix some cooked quinoa with a lesser amount of mashed potato.  Add to that a mixture of sauteed finely chopped onions and possibly chile (aji ) if you like it, while the onions are browning you can add seasonings of your choice (for ex paprika, ground coriander, a little dried oregano)   Add the mix to the quinoa and add some grated cheese and an egg, chopped herbs of your choice (I like parsley and cilantro).   Form croquetes and fry them in Sunflower Oil until brown and crispy (For that I dip the croquetes in beaten egg and then fresh finely grated bread crumbs before frying).

You can also add quionoa to soups or stews in place of another grain.  

I also like to drink the cooking water from the quinoa like an infusion.  It is rich in vitamins and the taste really grows on you.  When I lived in Peru, we also made it like a tea with milk, a little brown sugar and cinnamon.   Chau!


----------



## JoZee (Apr 23, 2009)

Thank you for the wonderful ideas for Quinoa.  My hubby won't eat eggs or dairy, but that's easy to get around.  I may just give some of your suggestions a try


----------



## licia (Apr 23, 2009)

I was very pleased to see so many great ideas. We've been gone to our son's for a visit and I hadn't been able to check in, but will definitely try them. Thanks.


----------



## Wyogal (Apr 23, 2009)

Sometimes it may have a bitter taste, so you may want to rinse it before cooking. I've used it to make a salad with nuts, scallions, chopped pepper, and dried fruit, dressed with a vinaigrette.


----------

